# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سلطنة عمان >  قانون العمل العماني

## أبو غالب

*قانون العمل الصادر بالمرسوم**السلطاني35/2003**
**

<> 
** الباب الاول** 
**تعريفات**واحكام عامة** 
**الفصل الاول** 
**تعريفات**

**مادة (1): في تطبيق احكام هذا**القانون تكون للكلمات والعبارات التالية المعنى الوارد قرين كل منها ما لم يقتض**سياق النص خلاف ذلك:**
1**ـ الوزارة: وزارة القوى العاملة .** 
2**ـ الوزير: وزير**القوى العاملة .**
3**ـ الدائرة: دائرة او مكتب العمل او فروعه .**
4**ـ المنشأة: كل**مشروع يقوم به شخص طبيعي او اعتباري يستخدم عاملا او اكثر لقاء اجر .** 
5**ـ صاحب**العمل: كل شخص طبيعي أو اعتباري يستخدم عاملا أو اكثر لقاء اجر.** 
6**ـ العامل: كل**شخص طبيعي يعمل لقاء اجر لدى صاحب عمل وتحت إدارته وإشرافه .** 
7**ـ عقد العمل: كل**عقد يتعهد بمقتضاه شخص طبيعي بأن يعمل لمصلحة صاحب عمل وتحت إدارته وإشرافه لقاء**اجر .**
8**ـ العمل العرضى: العمل الذي لا يدخل بطبيعته فيما يزاوله صاحب العمل من**نشاط ولا يستغرق اكثر من ستة اشهر .**
9**ـ العمل المؤقت: العمل الذي تقتضي طبيعة**تنفيذه وإنهائه مدة محددة.** 
10**ـ العامل بعض الوقت: العامل الذي تقل ساعات او**ايام عمله العادية عن ساعات وايام العمل المقررة قانونا .** 
11**ـ العمل الاضافي:**العمل الذي ينفذ في الساعات التي تتجاوز ساعات العمل المقررة في هذا القانون .** 
12**ـ الاجر الاساسي: المقابل المتفق عليه بين العامل وصاحب العمل نقدا او عينا**والثابت في عقد العمل مضافا إليه العلاوة الدورية ان وجدت.**
13**ـ الاجر الشامل:**الاجر الاساسي مضافا اليه سائر الاستحقاقات الاخرى التي قد تقرر للعامل لقاء علمه**ويشمل هذا: مقابل العمل الاضافي وما قد يتقاضاه العامل من مكافآت او منح او علاوات**بسبب غلاء المعيشة او بدلات فيما عدا بدل السفر وبدل الانتقال وبدل السكن.** 
14**ـ**فترة الاختبار: المدة التي تختبر خلالها صلاحية العامل وتمكن صاحب العمل من الحكم**عليه سواء من الناحية الفنية او الخلقية وتمكن العامل من الإلمام بظروف العمل .** 
15**ـ الخدمة المستمرة: الخدمة المتواصلة مع نفس صاحب العمل او خلفه القانوني ولا**تؤثر مدد الغياب المصرح بها من صاحب العمل على اعتبار الخدمة مستمرة .** 
16**ـ**السنة: 365 يوما من تاريخ التعاقد ما لم ينص على خلاف ذلك.**
17**ـ الشهر: 30 يوما**ما لم ينص على خلاف ذلك .**
18**ـ منازعات العمل: اي نزاع بين صاحب العمل والعامل**إذا كان يتعلق باستخدام العامل او بشروط خدمته او ظروف عمله .** 
19**ـ ساعات العمل:**الوقت الذي يكون فيه العامل تحت تصرف صاحب العمل ولا تدخل في فترات الراحة .** 
20**ـ ساعات العمل الليلية: الوقت ما بين الساعة التاسعة مساء والخامسة صباحا**والتي يكون فيها العامل تحت تصرف صاحب العمل.**
21**ـ العامل الحدث: كل شخص طبيعي**بلغ الخامسة عشرة ولم يبلغ الثامنة عشرة .** 

**الفصل الثاني :**
**أحكام عامة**وانتقالية** 

**مادة (2): لا تسري احكام هذا القانون على:** 
1**ـ افراد القوات**المسلحة وهيئات الامن العام والعاملين بوحدات الجهاز الإداري للدولة وغيرها من**الوحدات الحكومية .** 
2**ـ أفراد اسرة صاحب العمل الذين يعولهم .** 
3**ـ المستخدمون**داخل المنازل او خارجها كالسائق والمربية والطباخ ومن في حكمهم ، ويصدر الوزير**قرارا بقواعد وشروط العمل الخاصة بهذه الفئات .** 

**مادة (3): يقع باطلا كل شرط**يخالف احكام هذا القانون ولو كان سابقا على العمل به الا اذا كان اكثر فائدة للعامل** . 
**كما يقع باطلا كل ابراء او مصالحة او تنازل عن الحقوق الناشئة عن هذا القانون**إذا كان مخالفا لاحكامه .** 
**ويستمر العمل بأية شروط افضل تكون مقررة للعامل بموجب**القوانين واللوائح والقرارات المعمول بها في تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون .** 

**مادة** : (4)**يخضع لأحكام هذا القانون جميع اصحاب الأعمال والعمال إلا من استثنى منهم بنص**خاص ، والمنشآت على اختلاف انواعها وفروعها الوطنية والاجنبية التي تزاول نشاطها**داخل السلطنة سواء أكانت عامة او خاصة بما فيها مؤسسات التعليم الخاصة الوطنية**والاجنبية .** 

**مادة (5): اعتبارا من تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون يتعين على كل صاحب**عمل ان يوفر او يحتفظ على الاقل بالحد الادنى للمستويات وشروط الاستخدام المبينة في**هذا القانون , ولا يجوز اي تخفيض في مستويات وشروط الخدمة التي استخدم العامل**بموجبها قبل سريان هذا القانون اذا بقي في خدمة صاحب العمل بعد نفاذه .** 

**مادة** (6)**:* *لصاحب العمل القيام بمشاريع يحصل عماله بموجبها على منافع اكثر سخاء مما هو**مقرر او تزويد عماله بفوائد اخرى او الارتباطات معهم بإتفاقيات متعلقة بشروط تكون**اكثر سخاء من الشروط المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون .** 
**فإذا تعارض شرط في هذا**القانون مع احد الشروط الواردة في تلك المشاريع او الاتفاقيات طبق الشرط الاكثر**سخاء بالنسبة الى العامل .** 

**مادة (7): يسقط حق العامل في المطالبة بأي حق من**الحقوق المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون بعد انقضاء سنة من تاريخ استحقاقه وبالنسبة**إلى القضايا التي تكون قد نشأت قبل العمل بهذا القانون فتحسب مادة السنة اعتبارا من**تاريخ العمل بأحكامه .** 

**مادة (8): يكون للموظفين الذين يصدر بتحديدهم قرار من**وزير العدل بالتنسيق مع الوزير صفة الضبطية القضائية في تنفيذ احكام هذا القانون**واللوائح والقرارات المنفذه له . وتحدد بقرار من الوزير القواعد والإجراءات المنظمة**لعملهم . ويكون للموظفين المشار إليهم الدخول الى اماكن العمل ، وفحص الدفاتر**والسجلات والاوراق المتعلقة به للتأكد من تطبيق احكام هذا القانون واللوائح**والقررات المنفذه له .** 
**ويؤدي هؤلاء الموظفون قبل مباشرة العمل يمينا امام**الوزير بأن يؤدوا عملهم بأمانة وإخلاص والا يفشوا سرا من اسرار العمل او اية**معلومات او بيانات اطلعوا عليها بحكم عملهم ولو بعد انتهاء خدمتهم .** 
**ويجب على**الموظفين المشار اليهم الحرص على سرية مصدر اية معلومات ابلغت لهم بشأن مخالفة**احكام هذا القانون واللوائح والقرارات المنفذة له .** 

**مادة (9): على صاحب العمل**او من يمثله ان يقدم للموظفين المنصوص عليهم في المادة السابقة التسهيلات اللازمة**للقيام بأداء واجباتهم وكل ما يطلبونه من بيانات او معلومات على ان تكون كاملة**وصحيحة ، وذلك فيما يتعلق بتطبيق احكام هذا القانون واللوائح والقرارات المنفذة له** . 
**ويحظر على اي شخص ان يعطل او يعرقل متعمدا هؤلاء الموظفين عن مماسة عملهم ،**ولهم في سبيل عملهم طلب المساندة من رجال الشرطة وفقا للقواعد التي يصدر بتحديدها**قرار من الوزير بالتنسيق مع المفتش العام للشرطة والجمارك .** 

**مادة (10): تعفى من**الرسوم في جميع مراحل التقاضي الدعاوى التي يرفعها العمال او المستحقون عنهم طبقا**لاحكام هذا القانون.**

**الباب الثاني** 
**تشغيل المواطنين وتنظيم عمل الاجانب** 
**الفصل الاول**
**تشغيل المواطنين** 

**مادة (11): على صاحب العمل ان يستخدم**العمال العمانيين على اوسع نطاق ممكن ، وتحدد بقرار من الوزير نسبة العمانيين إلى**الأجانب في القطاعات الاقتصادية المختلفة او الانشطة التي يشملها كل قطاع حسبما**تقتضيه ظروف كل قطاع او نشاط ومدى توافر الايدي العاملة العمانية اللازمة .** 
**وعلى صاحب العمل ان يساوي بين جميع العمال في حالة اتفاق طبيعة العمل وشروطه .** 

**مادة (12): لكل عماني قادر على العمل وراغب فيه ان يطلب قيد اسمه في الدائرة**المختصة مع بيان سنه ومؤهلاته وخبراته ورغباته والعمل الذي يرغب في الالتحاق به**وغيرها من البيانات التي تحددها الوزارة ، وعلى الدائرة قيد الطلبات بأرقام مسلسلة**فور ورودها وإعطاء الطالب شهادة قيد وفق النموذج الذي تحدده الوزارة .** 
**مادة (1**3**):* *تتولى الدائرة المختصة ـ في مجال تشغيل المواطنين ـ ما يأتي :** 
1**ـ الحصول**على بيان بالوظائف والمهن الشاغرة والشروط اللازمة لشغلها من اصحاب الاعمال .** 
2**ـ ترشيح العمال للوظائف والمهن الشاغرة متى توافرت فيهم شروط شغلها .** 
3**ـ**تقديم النصح والمعونة إلى طالبي العمل فيما يختص بمجالات التدريب والتوجيه المهني**لتسهيل تشغيلهم في الوظائف والمهن الشاغرة .** 
4**ـ أية امور اخرى يحددها الوزير .** 
**وتكون ترشيحات هذه الدائرة فيما يتعلق بالتشغيل ملزمة لأصحاب الاعمال وذلك فيما**عدا الانشطة والمناطق التي تحدد بقرار من الوزير .** 

**مادة (14): على صاحب العمل**او من يمثله ان يرسل الى الدائرة المختصة خلال شهر يناير من كل عام على النماذج**التي تعدها الوزارة ما يأتي :** 
1.* *بيانا مفصلا بعدد عماله طبقا لانواع وظائفهم**ومهنهم واجورهم وجنسهم .** 
2.* *بيانا بأسباب عدم شغل الوظائف او المهن التي خلت او**استحدثت خلال السنة المنتهية إن وجدت .** 
3.* *بيانا عن حالة العمل وما يتصل به من**فرص التشغيل وما يتوقع من زيادة او نقص في عددها خلال سنة .** 
4.* *وللوزير تعديل**دورية جمع هذه البيانات إذا اقتضت المصلحة العامة ذلك .** 
5**ـ وعلى صاحب العمل او**من يمثله تقديم البيانات التي تقتضيها المسوحات الميدانية او البحوث الفنية لتخطيط**وتنمية القوى العاملة وفقا للخطط والبرامج والمشروعات التي تنفذها الوزارة .** 

**مادة (15): على صاحب العمل او من يمثله إبلاغ الدائرة المختصة كتابة عن الوظائف**والمهن التي خلت او استحدثت لديه أيا كان نوعها مع بيان كل منها والاجر المخصص لها**والتاريخ المحدد لشغلها وذلك خلال شهر من تاريخ خلوها او استحداثها .** 
**وعليه**خلال شهر من تاريخ تشغيل احد طالبي العمل طبقا لنص المادة (13) من هذا القانون ان**يرسل شهادة القيد الخاصة بهذا العامل إلى الدائرة التي صدرت منها مع ارفاق بيان**يتضمن تاريخ تسلمه العمل والاجر المحدد له ونوع العمل ، ويجب تدوين رقم شهادة القيد**وتاريخها امام اسم العامل في سجل قيد العمال بالمنشأة .** 

**مادة (16): على صاحب**العمل او من يمثله ان يدون في سجل خاص اسماء العمال العمانيين العاملين لديه وعنوان**وسن وجنس ونوع العمل المكلف به كل منهم وحالته الاجتماعية ومقدار اجره والمزايا**النقدية والعينية التي يحصل عليها وان يحفظ هذا السجل في موقع العمل .** 

**مادة** 17)**على صاحب العمل الذي يستخدم خمسين عاملا فأكثر تعيين من ترشحه الدائرة**المختصة من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة المؤهلين مهنيا في الاعمال التي تناسب مع حالاتهم** ،* *وذلك في حدود النسبة التي تحدد بقرار من الوزير .** 
**ويتمتع ذوو الاحتياجات**الخاصة الذين يتم تشغيلهم وفقا للفقرة السابقة بالحقوق المقررة للعمال الآخرين.** 


**الفصل الثاني** 
**تنظيم عمل الأجانب**
**مادة (18): يحظر على صاحب العمل**استقدام عمال غير عمانيين ما لم يكن حاصلا على ترخيص من الوزارة ويشترط لمنح**الترخيص:** 
1.* *ألا يوجد من بين العمانيين العمالة الكافية للوظائف او المهن**المطلوبة.** 
2.* *أن يكون صاحب العمل ملتزما بنسب التعمين المقررة .** 
3.* *سداد**الرسوم المقررة .** 
**ويحظر على غير العماني الالتحاق بأي عمل بالسلطنة قبل الحصول**على بطاقة عمل ويشترط لمنح هذه البطاقة :** 
1**ـ ان يكون العامل من ذوي الكفاءة**المهنية او المهارة الفنية او المؤهلات التي تحتاجها البلاد .** 
2**ـ ان يكون قد**رخص لصاحب العمل باستقدام العامل وفقا للفقرة الاولى من هذه المادة .** 
3**ـ ان**يكون العامل قد دخل البلاد بطريقة مشروعة ، ومستوفيا للشروط المنصوص عليها في قانون**إقامة الاجانب .** 
4**ـ ان يكون العامل لائقا من الناحية الصحية وخاليا من الامراض**المعدية ومن الامراض المزمنة التي تحددها وزارة الصحة .** 
5**ـ ان يكون العامل**متعاقدا مع صاحب عمل عماني او صاحب عمل غير عماني حائز على الترخيص اللازم من وزارة**التجارة والصناعة إذا كان مطلوبا للعمل في المنشأة .**
6**ـ سداد الرسوم المقررة .** 
**ويكون منح بطاقة العمل بناء على طلب صاحب العمل .** 

**مادة (19): تحدد بقرار من**الوزير :** 
1.* *رسوم الترخيص باستقدام العمال غير العمانيين ورسوم إصدار بطاقة**العمل وتجديدها وذلك بالتنسيق مع وزارة المالية بعد موافقة مجلس الوزراء .** 
2.* *نموذج بطاقة العمل ومدتها ، وتكون البطاقة قابلة للتجديد لذات المدة او لأية مدة**يحددها القرار .** 
3.* *المهن والاعمال التي لايسمح لغير العمانيين بمزاولتها .** 

*
*مادة (20): لا يجوز لأي شخص مزاولة نشاط توريد عمال أجانب إلا بعد الحصول على**ترخيص بذلك من الوزارة .** 
**ويحظر على صاحب العمل التعاقد مع اي شخص على توريد**عمال اجانب الا اذا كان مرخصا له بذلك .** 
**وتحدد بقرار من الوزير الشروط الواجب**توافرها لمنح الترخيص وحقوق وواجبات المرخص له ، والشرط والبيانات الواجب توافرها**في العقد الذي يبرم بين صاحب العمل والمرخص له وبصفة خاصة ان يكون العقد مكتوبا وان**يتضمن نوع العمل وفئات واجور العمال حسب وظيفة أو مهنة كل منهم والزام المرخص له**بإعادة العامل الى الجهة التي استقدم منها إذا ثبت انه لا تتوافر فيه الشروط**المنصوص عليها في العقد .** 
**ولا يجوز لصاحب العمل او المرخص له بتوريد عمال اجانب**تقاضى اية مبالغ من العامل مقابل تشغيله.** 


*
*الباب الثالث** 
**عقد العمل** 

**مادة (21): يجب ان يكون عقد العمل ثابتا بالكتابة ومحررا باللغة العربية من**نسختين لكل طرف نسخة ، وإذا كان العقد محررا بغير اللغة العربية ترفق به على الأقل**نسخة محررة بالعربية يعتمدها طرفا العقد، يكون لها ذات القوة في الاثبات . وإذا لم**يوجد عقد عمل مكتوب جاز للعمل إثبات حقوقه بجميع طرق الإثبات ، ويعطى العامل ايصالا**بما يكون قد اودعه لدى صاحب العمل من اوراق وشهادات .** 
**مادة (22): إذا كان اي من**طرفى العقد لا يعرف القراءة والكتابة او غير ملم بلغة العقد فيجب ان يتم التصديق**على العقد من الجهة المختصة قانونا*
*
**مادة (23): يجب ان يتضمن عقد العمل على**وجه الخصوص البيانات الآتية**
1.* *اسم صاحب العمل والمنشأة وعنوان محل العمل .** 
2.* *اسم العامل وتاريخ ميلاده ومؤهله ووظيفته او مهنته ومحل إقامته وجنسيته .** 
3.* *طبيعة ونوع العمل ومدة العقد .** 
4.* *الاجر الاساسي وأية علاوات او مزايا**او مكافآت يستحقها العامل بموجب شروط الخدمة السارية ، وطريقة وموعد اداء الاجر**المتفق عليه .** 
5.* *المدة المناسبة لأخطار الذي يتعين القيام به على من يرغب من**طرفى العقد في فسخه شريطة الا تقل مدة الاخطار التي يمنحها صاحب العمل للعامل عن**المدة المحددة في هذا القانون .** 
6.* *اية بيانات اخرى يحددها القانون .** 
**ويجب**ان يرفق بالعقد تعهد من العامل يتضمن ما يأتي:** 
1**ـ الالتزام بشروط العمل المنصوص**عليها في العقد .** 
2**ـ احترام الدين الاسلامي وقوانين البلاد وعاداتها وتقاليدها**الاجتماعية .**
3**ـ عدم التدخل في اية انشطة تضر بأمن البلاد .** 

*
*مادة (24): لا**يجوز تعيين العامل تحت الاختبار لمدة تزيد على ثلاثة اشهر لمن يتقاضى اجره شهريا**ولمدة تزيد على شهر واحد لمن يتقاضى اجره على خلاف ذلك .** 
**ولا يجوز تعيين العامل**تحت الاختبار اكثر من مرة لدى نفس صاحب العمل وتدخل فترة الاختبار إذا اجتازها**العامل في مدة الخدمة .** 
**وفي جميع الاحوال يتعين تحديد فترة الاختبار إن وجدت في**عقد العمل .** 
**ويجوز لأي من طرفى العقد إنهاؤه خلال فترة الاختبار اذا تبين له**عدم ملاءمة الاستمرار في العمل ، وذلك بعد اخطار الطرف الاخر بسبعة ايام على الاقل** . 

*

*مادة (25): لا يجوز لصاحب العمل ان يخرج على نصوص العقد او ان يكلف العامل**بعمل غير المتفق عليه إلا اذا دعت الضرورة إلى ذلك وبصفة مؤقتة ، ومع ذلك يجوز ان**يكلف العامل بعمل غير المتفق عليه إذا كان ذلك العمل لا يختلف عن العمل الاصلي**اختلافا جوهريا .** 

*
*مادة (26): على صاحب العمل ان ينشئ ملفا خاصا لكل عامل يتضمن**على وجه الخصوص :** 
1.* *سمه وسنه وحالته الاجتماعية ومحل إقامته وجنسيته .**
2.* *وظيفته او مهنته وخبرته ومؤهله .** 
3.* *تاريخ مباشرته للعمل وأجره وما يطرأ عليه**من تطورات .** 
4.* *ما حصل عليه من إجازات سنوية ومرضية وخاصة وما وقع عليه من**جزاءات .** 
5.* *تاريخ إنتهاء الخدمة واسبابها .** 
**وعلى صاحب العمل الاحتفاظ**بالملف المنصوص عليه في الفقرة السابقة لمدة سنة على الاقل من تاريخ انتهاء خدمة**العامل .** 

*
*مادة (27): يجب على العامل :** 
1.* *ان يؤدي العمل بنفسه تبعا لتوجيه**وإشراف صاحب العمل , وطبقا لما هو محدد بالعقد ووفقا لأحكام القانون وانظمة العمل ,**وان يبذل في تأديته من العناية ما يبذله الشخص العادي .** 
2.* *ان يأتمر بأوامر**صاحب العمل الخاصة بتنفيذ العمل المتفق عليه إذا لم يكن في هذه الأوامر ما يخالف**العقد او القانون او الآداب ولم يكن في إطاعتها ما يعرضه للخطر .** 
3.* *ان يحرص**على وسائل الإنتاج وأدوات العمل الموضوعة تحت تصرفه وان يحافظ عليها بحرص وعناية**الشخص العادي وان يقوم بجميع الإجراءات الضرورية لحفظها وسلامتها .** 
4.* *ان يحتفظ**بأسرار العمل .** 
5.* *ان يعمل باستمرار على تنمية مهاراته وخبراته مهنيا وثقافيا**وفقا للنظم والاجراءات التي يضعها صاحب العمل .** 
6.* *الاستخدم أدوات العمل خارج**مكان إلا بترخيص من صاحب العمل وان يحفظ هذه الادوات في الاماكن المخصصة لذلك .** 
7.* *ان يلتزم بتنفيذ تعليمات السلامة والصحة المهنية المقررة بالمنشأة سواء**بمقتضى القانون أو اللوائح والقرارات المنفذة له أو نظم ولوائح العمل**وتعليماته.**

*
*مادة (28):على صاحب العمل في حالة إستخدام خمسة عشر عاملا فأكثر أن**يضع في مكان ظاهر من منشأته لائحة بنظام العمل بعد إعتمادها من الوزارة، ويجب أن**تتضمن هذه اللائحة قواعد تنظيم العمل في المنشأة وحقوق وواجبات كل من العامل وصاحب**العمل والقواعد المنظمة لعلاقة العامل بزملائه ورؤسائه، وأحكام ترقية العامل ـ إذا**كانت طبيعة العمل تستدعى ذلك ـ وتحديد فئات الأجور والعلاوات والبدلات بجميع**أنواعها ومواعيد ومكان دفعها.**
**وعلى صاحب العمل إجراء التعديلات التي تطلبها**الوزارة على اللائحة المشاراليها تنفيذا لما يصدر من قوانين أو لوائح أو قرارات.** 

*
*مادة (29):على صاحب العمل في حالة إستخدام خمسة عاملا فأكثر ان يضع في مكان**ظاهر من منشأته لائحة بالجزاءات وشروط توقيعها، ويجب لنفاذ هذه اللائحة وما يطرأ**عليها من تعديلات إعتمادها من الوزارة خلال شهرين من تاريخ تقديمها إليها فإذا**إنقضت تلك المدة دون موافقة الوزارة أو رفضها أصبحت نافذة.**
**وللوزير أن يضع بقرار**منه نماذج للوائح الجزاءات تبعا لطبيعة العمل ليسترشد بها أصحاب الأعمال.**

*
*مادة** (30)**لايجوز إتهام عامل في مخالفة مضى على كشفها أكثر من خمسة عشر يوما كما لايجوز**توقيع جزاء تأديبى على العامل بعد تاريخ ثبوت المخالفة بأكثر من ثلاثين يوما للعمال**الذين يتقاضون أجورهم شهريا أو بأكثر من خمسة عشر يوما للعمال الآخرين.**

*


*مادة** : (31)* *لايجوز لصاحب العمل أن يوقع على العامل عن المخالفة الواحدة غرامة تزيد**قيمتها على أجر خمسة أيام أو أن يوقفه تأديبيا عن العمل مع حرمانه من الأجر كله أو**بعضه عن المخالفة الواحدة مدة تزيد على خمسة أيام.**
**وفي جميع الأحوال لايجوز أن**توقع على العامل أكثر من عقوبة عن المخالفة الواحدة أو أن يقتطع من أجره وفاء**للغرامات التي توقع عليه أكثر من أجر خمسة أيام في الشهر الواحد أو أن تزيد مدة**وقفه عن العمل مع حرمانه من الأجر كله أو بعضه على خمسة أيام في الشهر**الواحد.**

*
*مادة (32): إذا نسب الى العامل إرتكاب جناية أو جنحة داخل مكان العمل**جاز لصاحب العمل وقفه عن العمل لمدة لاتجاوز ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ إبلاغ السلطة**المختصة بالحادث ويحرم العامل من أجره الشامل في الشهر الأول ويصرف له نصف أجره**الشامل في الشهرين الثاني والثالث فإذا رأت تلك السلطة عدم تقديم العامل للمحاكمة**أو انقضت مدة ايقافه عن العمل أو قضي ببراءته وجب إعادته إلى عمله مع رد ما سبق وقف**صرفه من الأجر إليه. فإذا امتنع صاحب العمل عن ذلك اعتبر عدم إعادته فصلا تعسفيا مع**الزام صاحب العمل برد ما سبق وقف صرفه من الأجر للعامل في جميع الأحوال.**

*
*مادة**: (33)**على صاحب العمل أن يوفر لعماله وسائل الاسعاف الطبية في المنشأة وعليه إذا**زاد عدد عماله في مكان واحد أو بلد واحد على مائة عامل أن يستخدم ممرضا مؤهلا**للقيام بالإسعافات الطبية وأن يعهد الى طبيب بعيادتهم وعلاجهم في المكان الذى يعده**لهذا الغرض، وأن يقدم لهم الدواء اللازم للعلاج وذلك كله دون مقابل. فإذا زاد عدد**العمال على خمسمائة عامل وجب عليه فضلا عما تقدم أن يوفر لعماله جميع وسائل العلاج**الأخرى التي يتطلب علاجها الاستعانة بأطباء أخصائيين أو القيام بعمليات جراحية أو**غيرها وكذلك الدواء اللازم وذلك دون مقابل، ويستثنى من ذلك تكاليف علاج الأسنان**وقيمة النظارات وتكاليف الولادة.**
**وإذا عولج العامل في مستشفى حكومى أو خاص وجب**على صاحب العمل أن يتحمل نفقات العلاج والدواء والإقامة بالمستشفى وذلك طبقا للوائح**والنظم المالية المعمول بها في تلك المستشفيات مع**عدم الإخلال بأحكام قانون**التأمينات الاجتماعية.**

*
*مادة (34): يلتزم صاحب العمل الذى يزاول عملا في المناطق**التي يحددها الوزير بأن يوفر لعماله وسائل الانتقال المناسبة وأن يوفر لهم المساكن**الملائمة والوجبات الغذائية ومياه الشرب في أماكن يعدها لهذا الغرض قريبة من متناول**العمال.**

*
*مادة (35): إذا تسبب العامل في فقد أو إتلاف أو تدمير أدوات أو آلات أو**منتجات يملكها صاحب العمل أو كانت في عهدته، وكان ذلك ناشئا عن تعمده أو إهماله**إهمالا جسيما وجب أن يتحمل المبلغ ان يبدأ باقتطاع هذا المبلغ من أجر العامل إجراء**التحقيق واخطار العامل الغرض على 25% من أجره في الشهر ويجوز للعامل أن يتظلم من**تقدير صاحب العمل إلى الدائرة المختصة خلال شهر من تاريخ علمه بالاقتطاع ويتبع في**نظر التظلم الاجراءات المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون.**

*
*مادة (36): إذا كان العقد**محدد المدة واستمر الطرفان في تنفيذه بعد إنقضاء مدته يعتبر العقد مجددا بذات شروطه**لمدة غير محددة.**

*
*مادة (37): إذا كان العقد غير محدد المدة، جاز لكل من الطرفين**إنهاؤه بعد إعلان الطرف الآخر كتابة قبل موعد الانتهاء بثلاثين يوما بالنسبة إلى**العمال المعينين بأجر شهرى وخمسة عشر يوما بالنسبة لغيرهم وذلك ما لم يتفق في العقد**على مدة أطول.**
**فاذا أنهى العقد بغير مرعاة هذه المهلة الزم من أنهى العقد بأن**يؤدي إلى الطرف الآخر تعويضا مساويا للراتب الشامل عن مدة المهلة أو الجزء الباقى**منها.**

*
*مادة (38): لايبدأ سريان الاخطار الصادر من صاحب العمل إلى العامل بإنهاء**العقد في حالة وجود العامل في اجازة او عطلة رسمية إلا من اليوم التالى لانتهاء**الاجازة أو العطلة.**

*

*مادة (39): يجب على صاحب العمل بالنسبة إلى العمال غير**المنتفعين بأحكام قانون التأمينات الاجتماعية إذا انتهت علاقة العمل أن يؤدي الى**العامل مكافأة عن مدة خدمته، تعادل أجر خمسة عشر يوما عن كل سنة خدمة من السنوات**التالية، ويستحق العامل المكافأة عن كسور السنة بنسبة المدة التي قضاها في الخدمة**ويتخذ الاجر الاساسي الاخير للعامل اساسا لحساب الكافأة .** 
**وتحسب مدة الخدمة**المستمرة التي بدأت قبل سريان هذا القانون ضمن مدة الخدمة المعتبرة في تحديد مدة**المكافأة المستحقة.** 
**ولا تستحق تلك المكافأة اذا قلت مدة الخدمة عن سنة واحدة .** 

*
*مادة (40): لصاحب العمل فصل العامل دون سبق اخطاره وبدون مكافأة نهاية الخدمة**في أي من الحالات الآتية :** 
1**ـ اذا إنتحل شخصية غير صحيحة او لجأ الى التزوير**للحصول على العمل .** 
2**ـ اذا ارتكب خطأ نشأت عنه خسارة مادية جسيمة لصاحب العمل**بشرط ان يبلغ الاخير الدائرة المختصة بالواقعة خلال ثلاثة ايام من تاريخ عمله**بوقوعها .** 
3**ـ اذا لم يراع التعليمات اللازم اتباعها لسلامة العمال ومكان العمل**رغم انذار كتابة بشرط ان تكون هذه التعليمات مكتوبة ومعلقة في مكان ظاهر ، وكان شأن**من مخالفتها الحاق ضرر جسيم بمكان العمل او العمال .** 
4**ـ اذا تغيب دون عذر مقبول**عن عمله اكثر من عشرة ايام خلال السنة الواحدة او اكثر من سبعة ايام متصلة على ان**يسبق الفصل انذار كتابي من صاحب العمل للعامل بعد غيابه خمسة ايام في الحالة الاولى** .
5**ـ اذا افشى الاسرار الخاصة بالمنشأة التي يعمل فيها .** 
6**ـ اذا حكم عليه**نهائيا في جناية او في جنحة مخلة بالشرف او الامانة او في جنحة ارتكبت في مكان**العمل او اثناء القيام به .** 
7**ـ اذا وجد اثناء ساعات العمل في حالة سكر او**متأثرا بما تعاطاه من مادة مخدرة او مؤثرة عقليا.**
8** ـ اذا وقع منه اعتداء على حب**صاحب العمل او المدير المسؤول او اذا وقع منه اعتداء جسيم على احد رؤسائه اثناء**العمل أو بسببه أو اذا اعتدى بالضرب على أحد زملائه في موقع العمل ونجم عن ذلك مرض**او تعطيل عن العمل لمدة تزيد على عشرة ايام.** 
9**ـ اذا اخل العامل اخلالا جسيما**بالتزامه باداء عمله المتفق عليه في عقد عمله .** 

*
*مادة (41): للعامل ترك العمل**قبل نهاية مدة العقد مع الاحتفاظ بكامل حقوقه بعد اخطار صاحب العمل بذلك في اي من**الحالات الآتية:**
1**ـ اذا كان صاحب العمل او من يمثله قد ادخل عليه الغش وقت**التعاقد فيما يتعلق بشروط العمل.** 
2**ـ اذا لم يقم صاحب العمل تجاه العامل**بالتزاماته الجوهرية طبقا لاحكام هذا القانون وعقد العمل .** 
3**ـ اذا ارتكب صاحب**العمل او من يمثله امرا مخلا بالآداب نحو العامل او احد افراد اسرته .** 
4**ـ اذا**وقع عليه اعتداء من صاحب العمل او من يمثله .**
5**ـ اذا كان هناك خطر جسيم يهدد**سلامة العامل او صحته بشرط ان يكون صاحب العمل قد علم بوجود هذا الخطر ولم يقم**بتنفيذ التدابير المقررة والتي تفرضها الجهات المختصة في الموعد المحدد**لها.**

*
*مادة (42): مع مراعاة احكام قانون التأمينات الاجتماعية اذا ترك العامل**العمل لاحد الاسباب الواردة في المادة السابقة يلتزم صاحب العمل بأن يؤدي له مكافأة**عن مدة خدمته وذلك دون الاخلال بحق العامل في التعويض الذي قد يتقرر.**

*
*مادة (43):**ينتهى عقد العمل في اي من الحالات الاتية :** 
1**ـ انتهاء مدته او انجاز العمل**المتفق عليه.**
2**ـ وفاة العامل.** 
3**ـ عجز العامل عن تأدية عمله .**
4**ـ**الاستقالة او الفصل او ترك العمل طبقا لاحكام هذا القانون .**
5**ـ مرض العامل مرضا**استوجب انقطاعه عن العمل مدة متصلة او منفصلة لا تقل عن عشرة اسابيع خلال سنة واحدة** . 
**ويكون اثبات عجز العامل او مرضه بشهادة طبية كما يكون اثبات السن بذات الاداة**اذا تعذر اثباته بشهادة الميلاد او مستخرج رسمي منها ، وتصدر الشهادة الطبية من**اللجنة الطبية المشكلة بقرار من وزير الصحة بالتنسيق مع الوزير لاغراض تنفيذ**القانون ويجب ان يتضمن هذا القرار تنظيم اجراءات العمل ، وتكون قراراتها**نهائية.**
**ولا يجوز انهاء العقد من جانب صاحب العمل الا ببلوغ العامل سن الستين**على الاقل.** 
**وعلى صاحب العمل في حالة انتهاء العقد الاسباب المشار اليها اداء**المكافأة المنصوص عليها في المادة (39) للعامل او للمستحقين عنه اذا لم يكن العامل**خاضعا لاحكام قانون التأمينات الاجتماعية .**

*
*مادة (44): مع عدم الاخلال بقانون**التأمينات الاجتماعية اذا وجد في منشأة صندوق ادخار للعمال وكانت لائحة الصندوق تنص**على ان ما يؤديه صاحب العمل في الصندوق لحساب العامل هو مقابل التزامه القانوني**بمكافأة نهاية الخدمة وكان مساويا لما يستحقه من مكافأة او يزيد عليه وجب اداء هذا**المبلغ للعامل بدلا من المكافأة والا استحقت المكافأة .**
**فاذا ساهم العامل في**اموال هذا الصندوق فانه يحق له الجميع بين ما يستحقه في صندوق الادخار وبين مكافأة**نهاية الخدمة.**

*
*مادة (45): على القائمين بانشاء صناديق الادخار في المنشآت ان**يحصلوا على موافقة الوزارة على هذه الصناديق وعلى لوائحها الداخلية قبل تسجيلها**ويعتبر عدم اعتراض الوزارة عليها خلال ستين يوما من تاريخ تقديم اللائحة بمثابة**الموافقة .**

*
*مادة (46): على صاحب العمل ان يعطي العامل بدون مقابل بناء على طلبه**في نهاية عقده شهادة نهاية خدمة يبين فيها تاريخ دخوله الخدمة وتاريخ خروجه منها**ونوع العمل الذي كان يؤديه والاجر والمكافآت الاخرى وغيرها من الامتيازات ان وجدت.** 
**وعلى صاحب العمل ان يرد للعامل ما يكون قد اودعه لديه من اوراق او شهادات** .

*
*مادة (47): حل المنشأة او تصفيتها او اغلاقها او افلاسها او ادماجها في غيرها**او انتقالها بالارث او بالبيع او التأجير او التنازل او الوصية او الهبة او غير ذلك**من التصرفات لا يمنع من الوفاء بجميع التزاماتها .**
**وفيما عدا حالات التصفية**والافلاس والاغلاق النهائي المرخص به يبقى عقد العمل قائما ويكون الخلف مسؤولا**بالتضامن مع اصحاب الاعمال السابقين عن تنفيذ جميع الالتزمات المقررة قانونا مع**مراعاة الاولوية المقررة لحقوق العمال .**

*
*مادة (48): يكون اصحاب العمل مسؤولين**بالتضامن فيما بينهم عن اية مخالفة لاحكام هذا القانون كما يكون المتنازل لهم عن**الاعمال كلها او بعضها متضامنين مع صاحب العمل الاصلي في الوفاء بجميع التكاليف**التي تفرضها الاحكام المشار اليه.**

**الباب الرابع** 
**الاجور والاجازات وساعات**العمل** 
**الفصل الاول** 
**الاجور**

**مادة (49): تؤدي الاجور وغيرها من المبالغ**المستحقة للعامل بالعملة المتداولة قانونا وذلك ما لم يتفق على اجر عيني.** 

*
*مادة** 50)**يضع مجلس الوزراء الحد الادنى للاجور وفقا لما تقتضيه الظروف الاقتصادية وله**ان يضع حدا ادنى لاجور بذاتها من العمال الشاغلين لوظائف او مهن تقتضي ظروف او**طبيعة العمل بها هذا التحديد .**
**ويصدر بالحد الادنى للاجور قرار من الوزير** .

*
*مادة (51): تؤدي الاجور في احد ايام العمل وفي مكانه مع مراعاة الاحكام**الاتية:** 
1**ـ العمال المعنيون بأجر شهري تؤدى اجورهم مرة على الاقل كل شهر .** 
2**ـ اذا كان الاجر بالقطعة واستلزم العمل مدة تزيد على اسبوعين وجب أن يحصل**العامل كل اسبوع على دفعة تحت الحساب تتناسب مع ما اتمه من العمل وان يؤدي له باقي**الاجر كاملا خلال الاسبوع التالي لانهاء ما كلف به من عمل.**
3**ـ في غير ما ذكر من**الاحوال السابقة تؤدي للعمال اجورهم مرة كل اسبوع على انه يجوز ان تؤدي لهم مرة كل**اسبوع او كل شهر اذا وافقوا كتابة على ذلك وفي جميع الاحوال يتعين اداء الاجر خلال**سبعة ايام من نهاية المدة التي يستحق عنها .**

*
*مادة (52): اذا انتهت علاقة العمل**دع للعام اجره وجميع البالغ المستحقة له فورا الا اذا كان العامل قد ترك العمل من**تلقاء نفسه ، ففي هذه الحالة على صاحب العمل سداد اجر العامل وجميع مستحقاته خلال**سبعة ايام من تاريخ ترك العمل .** 

*
*مادة (53): لا تبرأ ذمة صاحب العمل من اجر**العامل الا اذا وقع العامل بما يفيد استلام الاجر في السجل المعد لذلك او**في كشوف**الاجور او ايصال خاص معد لهذا الغرض أو اهتمام تحويل أجره الى حسابه بأحد البنوك**المحلية المعتمدة على ان تشمل بيانات هذه المستندات مفردات الاجر.** 

*
*مادة (54):**يكون للاجور والحقوق والفوائد الاخرى وجميع المبالغ المستحقة للعامل او لمن يستحقون**عنه بمقتضى احكام هذا القانون الاولوية على سائر الديون الواجبة على صاحب العمل**وذلك فيما عدا النفقة الشرعية المحكوم بها .** 

*
*مادة (55): لا يجوز الزام العامل**شراء اغذية او سلع من محال معينة او مما ينتجه صاحب العمل.**

*
*مادة (56): يلتزم**صاحب العمل باعادة العامل غير العماني الى بلده بعد انتهاء علاقة العمل معه ، ما لم**يتم نقل كفالته الى صاحب عمل آخر واذا لم يقم صاحب العمل بذلك وجب على الدائرة**المختصة ترحيل العامل على نفقة الحكومة والرجوع على صاحب العمل بالمبلغ**المدفوع.**

*

*مادة (57): لا يجوز لصاحب العمل ان ينقل عاملا بالاجر الشهري الى فئة**عمال اليومية او الى فئة العمال المعنيين بأجر اسبوعي او بالقطعة او بالساعة الا**بموافقة العامل كتابة ويكون للعامل في حالة الموافقة على نقله جميع الحقوق التي**اكتسبها في المدة التي قضاها بالاجر الشهري طبقا لاحكام هذا القانون .** 

*
*مادة**: (58)**لا يجوز لصاحب العمل ان يقتطع من اجر العامل اكثر من 15% وفاء لما يكون قد**اقرضه من مال اثناء سريان العقد ولا ان يتقاضى عن هذه القروض اية عوائد ، ويسرى ذات**الحكم على الاجور المدفوعة مقدما .** 
**ويجوز للوزير تعديل النسبة المشار اليها او**تقرير عائد على القروض اذا كان صاحب العمل قد ادخل نظاما للقروض معتمدا من الوزارة**تمكينا لعماله من انشاء مساكن لهم وذلك بما لا يجاوز الحد الاعلى للعائد الذي يضعه**البنك المركزي .** 

*
*مادة (59): لا يجوز الحجز او التنازل عن الاجور المستحقة**للعامل الا في حدود الربع وذلك لدين نفقة او لاداء المبالغ المستحقة عليه للحكومة**او لصاحب العمل وعند التزاحم تكون الاولوية لدين النفقة .** 
**فاذا انتهت خدمة**العامل يتم خصم مستحقات الحكومة والمستحقات التي تثبت لصاحب العمل ان وجدت من**مكافأة نهاية الخدمة ومن اية استحقاقات اخرى .** 

*
*مادة (60): اذا تغيب عامل**المناوبة او العامل الذي يحدد اجره على اساس الساعة او اليوم او الاسبوع او نصف**الشهر او الشهر عن العمل بدون اذن او عذر مقبول لا يحق له الحصول الا على اجر**الساعات التي عمل فيها فعلا.** 
**ويحسب اجر للعامل المحدد أجره على أساس الشهر**بقسيمة الاجر الشامل على المدة التي تمنح عنها الاجر ثم على عدد الساعات الاصلية**طبقا لعقد العمل او طبقا للقانون ايهما اقل .**
**ويحسب اجر الساعة لعامل المناوبة**في هذه الحالة على اساس قسمة الاجر الشامل عن دورة العمل بفرض اشتغاله فيها بالكامل**على عدد الساعات الاصلية دون الساعات الاضافية .** 
**ولا يجوز الخصم من اجر العامل**عن اية ساعة او يوم يتغيب فيه عن العمل بسبب استدعائه للحضور امام المحكمة او**الادعاء العام كشاهد.**

**الفصل الثاني**
**الاجازات** 

**مادة (61): للعامل**الحق في اجازة سنوية بأجر اساسي لمدة خمسة عشر يوما بعد اتمام سنة من الخدمة**المستمرة مع صاحب العمل تزاد الى ثلاثين يوما عن كل سنة بعد ذلك .**
**وللعامل الحق**في اجازة طارئة بأجر شامل لمدة اربعة ايام طوال السنة لمواجهة اي ظرف طارئ له وبما**لا يزيد على يومين في المرة الواحدة .** 
**وتحسب مدة الخدمة المستمرة التي بدأت قبل**سريان هذا القانون ضمن مدة الخدمة المعتبرة في تحديد مدة الاجازة المستحقة ، ولا**يجوز للعامل النزول عن اجازته .**

*
*مادة (62): فيما عدا اجازات العمال الاحداث تصح**تجزئة الاجازة وفقا لمقتضيات العمل .** 
**ولصاحب العمل ان يؤجل اعطاء العامل**الاجازة السنوية طبقا للفقرة السابقة الى سنة واحدة تالية .** 
**ويتعين قيام العامل**باجازة مرة على الاقل كل سنتين لا تقل عن اسبوعين .** 
**ولصاحب العمل ان يدفع**للعامل الاجر الاساسي عن ايام الاجازات السنوية التي لم يحصل عليها اذا وافق العامل**كتابة على ذلك .** 

*
*مادة (63): لصاحب العمل ان يحرم العامل من اجره من مدة الاجازة**او ان يسترد ما أداه من اجر عنها اذا ثبت اشتغاله خلالها لحساب صاحب عمل آخر.** 

*
*مادة (64): يستحق العامل الاجر الاساسي عن رصيده من الاجازات السنوية اذا ترك**العمل قبل استفادة لها .** 

*
*مادة (65): للعامل الحق في اجره الشامل خلال العطلات**في الاعياد والمناسبات التي يصدر بتحديدها قرار من الوزير .** 
**واذا وقع يوم**العطلة الرسمية في يوم الراحة الاسبوعية المقررة يعوض عنه بيوم اخر .**
**ويجوز**تشغيل العامل في يوم العطلة الرسمية اذا اقتضت ظروف العمل ذلك وفي هذه الحالة يحق**له ان يتسلم اجره الشامل عن هذا اليوم بزيادة لا تقل عن 25% او ان يحصل على يوم**راحة بدلا منه.**

*
*مادة (66): مع مراعاة احكام قانون التأمينات الاجتماعية للعامل**الذي يثبت مرضه الحق في اجازة مرضية لا تتجاوز في مجموعها عشرة اسابيع خلال السنة**الواحدة سواء كانت منفصلة او متصلة وتمنح على النحو الاتى:**
**ـ الاسبوعان الاول**والثاني بأجر شامل**
**ـ الاسبوعان الثالث والرابع بثلاثة ارباع الاجر الشامل**
**ـ**الاسبوعان الخامس والسادس بنصف الاجر الشامل**
**ـ الاسابيع من السابع الى العاشر**بربع الاجر الشامل**
**ـ ويكون اثبات المرض بموجب شهادة طبية وفي حالة النزاع يعرض**الامر على اللجنة الطبية المنصوص عليها في المادة (43) من هذا القانون وللعامل**المريض ان يستنفد رصيده من الاجازات السنوية الى جانب ما يستحقه من اجازة**مرضية.**

*
*مادة (67): يستحق العامل اجازة خاصة بأجر شامل على النحو الاتى:**
1**ـ**ثلاثة ايام في حالة زواجه ولا تعطى له اكثر من مرة طوال مدة خدمته**
2**ـ ثلاثة ايام**في حالة وفاة الابن او الابنة او الام او الاب او الزوجة او الجد او الجدة او الاخ**او الاخت.**
3**ـ يومان في حالة وفاة العم والعمة او الخال او الخالة**
4**ـ خمسة عشر**يوما لاداء فريضة الحج مرة واحدة طوال مدة خدمته شريطة ان يكون العامل قد امضى مدة**سنة متصلة في خدمة صاحب العمل.**
5**ـ خمسة عشر يوما في السنة لاداء الامتحان وذلك**بالنسبة الى العامل العماني المنتسب للدراسة باحدى المدارس او المعاهد او الكليات**او الجامعات.**
**تقديم ما يثبت الوفاة من الجهة المختصة.**

**الفصل الثالث** 
**تحديد ساعات العمل**

**مادة (68): لا يجوز تشغيل العامل تشغيلا فعليا اكثر**من تسع ساعات في اليوم الواحد وبحد اقصى 48 ساعة في الاسبوع لا تدخل فيها الفترات**المخصصة لتناول الطعام والراحة.**
**ويكون الحد الاقصى لساعات العمل في شهر رمضان ست**ساعات في اليوم او 36 ساعة في الاسبوع وذلك بالنسبة الى العمال المسلمين. ويجوز**بقرار من الوزير تحديد مواعيد انتهاء العمل.**

*
*مادة (69): يجب ان تتخلل ساعات**العمل فترة او اكثر لتناول الطعام والراحة لا تقل في مجموعها عن نصف ساعة يراعى في**تحديدها الا تزيد مدة العمل المتواصل على ست ساعات.**
**وتحدد بقرار من الوزير**الحالات والاعمال التى يتحتم لاسباب فنية ولظروف التشغيل استمرار العمل فيها دون**فترة راحة و الاعمال الشاقة او المرهقة التى يمنح العامل فيها فترات راحة تحسب من**ساعات العمل الفعلية.**

*
*مادة (70): اذا كلف العامل بالعمل اكثر من ساعات العمل**المنصوص عليها في المادة (68): فعلى صاحب العمل ان يمنحه اجرا اضافيا يوازى اجره**الذى يستحقه عن الفترة الاضافية مضافا اليه 25% على الاقل او ان يمنحه اذنا بالتغيب**عن العمل بدلا من الساعات التى قام فيها بعمل اضافى شريطة ان يوافق العامل على**ذلك.**
**ولصاحب العمل والعمال في العمل الذي يجرى في الموانئ والمطارات او على**السفن او البواخر او الطائرات الاتفاق على صرف علاوة بدلا من اجور الاوقات الاضافية**بشرط موافقة الوزارة على ذلك وللوزير اضافة اية اعمال مماثلة.**

*
*مادة (71): على**صاحب العمل ان يمنح العامل راحة اسبوعية لا تقل عن اربع وعشرين ساعة متتالية بعد**ستة ايام عمل متصلة على الاكثر ويجوز في الاماكن أو الأعمال التي تحدد بقرار من**الوزير تجميع الراحات الاسبوعية المستحقة للعامل عن مدة لا تجاوز ثمانية أسابيع إذا**اتفق العامل وصاحب العمل على ذلك كتابة، وتكون الراحة الأسبوعية في جميع الأحوال**مدفوعة الأجر.**

*
*مادة (72): لصاحب العمل عدم التقيد بالأحكام الواردة في المادتين** (68)، (69)* *من هذا القانون في الحالات الآتية:**
1**ـ أعمال الجرد السنوي واعداد**الميزانية والتصفية وقفل الحسابات والاستعداد للبيع باثمان مخفضة.**
**ويشترط في هذه**الحالة ألا يزيد عدد الأيام التي يشتغل فيها العامل أكثر من المدة المقررة للعمل**اليومي على خمسة عشر يوما في السنة ما لم ترخص الدائرة المختصة بمدد أطول.**
2**ـ**إذا كان العمل لمنع وقوع حادث أو اصلاح ما نشأ عنه أو لتلافي خسارة محققة لمواد**قابلة للتلف.**
3**ـ إذا كان التشغيل بقصد مواجهة ضغط غير عادي.**
4**ـ ويشترط في**الحالتين الأخيرتين ابلاغ الدائرة المختصة خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة ببيان الحالة**الطارئة أو التشغيل الإضافي والمدة اللازمة لاتمام العمل.**
5**ـ الأعياد والمواسم**والمناسبات الأخرى والأعمال الموسمية التي تحدد بقرار من الوزير.**

*
*مادة (73): على**صاحب العمل أن يمنح العامل في الحالات المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة أجرا إضافيا**يوازي أجره الذي كان يستحقه عن الفترة الاضافية مضافا إليه 25% على الأقل عن ساعات**العمل النهارية و50% عن ساعات العمل الليلية ، فإذا وقع العمل في يوم الراحة**الأسبوعية أو في الاجازات الرسمية استحق أجر هذا اليوم مضاعفا ، ما لم يمنح يوما**آخر عوضا عنه خلال الأسبوع التالي.**

*
*مادة (74): على صاحب العمل أن يضع على**الأبواب الرئيسية التي يستعملها العامل في الدخول وفي أماكن ظاهرة بالمنشأة جدولا**يبين فيه ساعات العمل**وفترات الراحة المقررة ومواعيد الراحة الأسبوعية ، وترسل صورة**من هذا الجدول وبأي تعديل يطرأ عليه الى الدائرة المختصة.**

**الباب**الخامس**
**تشغيل الاحداث والنساء** 
**الفصل الأول**
**تشغيل الاحدث**

**مادة** 75)**يحظر تشغيل الاحداث من الجنسين أو السماح لهم بالدخول في أماكن العمل قبل**بلوغ سن الخامسة عشرة ويجوز بقرار من الوزير رفع هذه السن في بعض الصناعات والأعمال**التي تقتضى ذلك.**

*
*مادة (76): لا يجوز تشغيل الاحداث الذين تقل أعمارهم عن ثماني**عشرة سنة فيما بين الساعة السادسة مساء والسادسة صباحا ولا تشغيلهم تشغيلا فعليا**مدة تزيد على ست ساعات في اليوم الواحد ، ولا يجوز ابقاؤهم في مكان العمل أكثر من**سبع ساعات متصلة ويجب أن يتخلل ساعات العمل فترة أو اكثر للراحة وتناول الطعام لا**تقل في مجموعها عن ساعة وتحدد هذه الفترة أو الفترات بحيث لا يشتغلون أكثر من أربع**ساعات متصلة.**

*
*مادة (77): لا يجوز في جميع الأحوال تكليف الاحداث بالعمل ساعات**إضافية أو ابقاؤهم في مكان العمل بعد المواعيد المقررة لهم ، كما لا يجوز تشغيلهم**في أيام الراحة أو العطلات الرسمية.**

*
*مادة (78): على صاحب العمل في حالة تشغيله**لحدث أو أكثر أن**
1**ـ يضع في محل العمل نسخة من الأحكام الخاصة بتشغيل الاحداث**المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل والتي يصدر بها قرار من الوزير .**
2**ـ يحرر أولا بأول**كشفا مبينا فيه أسماء الأحداث وسنهم وتاريخ تشغيلهم.**
3**ـ يضع في مكان العمل وبشكل**ظاهر كشفا موضحا به ساعات العمل وفترات الراحة ومواعيد الراحة الأسبوعية .**
4**ـ**يبلغ مقدما الدائرة المختصة باسماء الاحداث قبل تشغيلهم والأشخاص الذين يستخدمهم**لمراقبة عملهم.**

*
*مادة (79): مع مراعاة الأحكام السابقة بقرار من الوزير نظام**تشغيل الأحداث والظروف والأحوال التي يتم فيها التشغيل والأعمال والمهن والصناعات**التي يعملون بها وفقا لمراحل السن المختلفة.**
**الفصل الثاني تشغيل النساء** 

*
*مادة**80)**مع عدم الاخلال بالأحكام المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل تسرى على النساء**العاملات جميع النصوص المنظمة لتشغيل العمال دون تمييز في العمل الواحد**بينهم.**

*
*مادة (81): لايجوز تشغيل النساء في الفترة ما بين الساعة السابعة مساء**والسابعة صباحا إلا في الأحوال والأعمال والمناسبات التي يصدر بتحديدها قرار من**الوزير.**

*
*مادة (82): لايجوز تشغيل النساء في الأعمال الضارة صحيا وكذلك في**الأعمال الشاقة أو غيرها من الأعمال التي تحدد بقرار من الوزير.**

*
*مادة (83):**للمرأة التي أمضت سنة في خدمة صاحب العمل الحق في إجازة وضع لمدة لا تزيد في**مجموعها على ستة أسابيع تشمل المدة التي تسبق الوضع والتي تليها بشرط أن تقدم شهادة**طبية مبينا فيها التاريخ الذي يرجح حصول الوضع فيه على أن يكون لها الحق في أن**تختار مابين اعتبار تلك المدة اجازة ولادة بدون أجر أو اعتبارها اجازة مرضية طبقا**لأحكام المادة (66) من هذا القانون.**

*
*مادة (84): لا يجوز لصاحب العمل أن يفصل**عاملة لغيابها بسبب مرض يثبت بشهادة طبية أنه نتيجة الحمل أو الوضع وأنه لا يمكنها**العودة لعملها بشرط ألا تجاوز مدة الغياب في مجموعها ستة أشهر.**

*
*مادة (85): على**صاحب العمل في حالة تشغيل عاملة أو أكثر أن يضع في مكان العمل نسخة من نظام تشغيل**النساء.**

*
*مادة (86): مع مراعاة الأحكام السابقة يحدد بقرار من الوزير نظام تشغيل**النساء والظروف والأحوال التي يتم فيها التشغيل والأعمال والمهن والصناعات التي**يعملن بها.**

**الباب السادس**
**الأمن الصناعي**

**مادة (87): على كل صاحب**عمل أو من يمثله أن يحيط العامل قبل استخدامه بمخاطر مهنته ووسائل الوقاية الواجب**عليه اتخاذها وأن يتخذ الاحتياطات اللازمة لحماية العمال أثناء العمل من الأضرار**الصحية وأخطار العمل والآلات وذلك بأن :**
1**ـ يعمل على توفير ما يلزم من شروط**السلامة والصحة في أماكن العمل أو الوسائل التي يقدمها للعمال ليتمكنوا من تنفيذ**واجباتهم.**
2**ـ يتثبت من أن تكون أماكن العمل نظيفة دائما ومستوفية لشروط الراحة**والسلامة والصحة المهنية ولا يجوز لصاحب العمل أن يحمل العمال أو يقتطع من أجورهم**أي مبلغ لقاء توفير هذه الحماية.**

*
*مادة (88): على العامل الامتناع عن أي فعل يقصد**به تنفيذ التعليمات أو إساءة استعمال أو إلحاق ضرر أو تلف بالوسائل الموضوعية**لحماية وسلامة وصحة العمال المشتغلين معه ، وعليه أن يستخدم وسائل الوقاية ويتعهد**ما بحوزته منها بعناية وأن ينفذ التعليمات الموضوعة للمحافظة على صحته ووقايته من**الإصابات.**

*
*مادة (89): تحدد بقرار من الوزير بالتنسيق مع الجهات الحكومية**المختصة:**
1**ـ التدابير العامة للسلامة والصحة المهنية التي يجب أن تطبق في جميع**أماكن العمل ولا سيما ما يتعلق بالانارة والتهوية وتجديد الهواء والمياه الصالحة**للشرب ودورات المياه وإخراج الغبار والدخان وأماكن نوم العمال والاحتياطات المتخذه**ضد الحريق.**
2**ـ التدابير الخاصة ببعض أنواع العمل.**

*
*مادة (90): تنتدب الوزارة**مفتشين يناط بهم التحقق من أن اصحاب الأعمال ينفذون التعليمات الواردة في قرارات**الوزير بالتدابير المنصوص عليها في المادة (89)، ويكون لهم الحق الدخول الى أماكن**العمل والإطلاع على السجلات المتعلقة بالعمال وسؤال من يريدون سؤاله وتحرير المحاضر** ،* *وعلى الدائرة المختصة استنادا لهذه المحاضر إنذار صاحب العمل المخالف كتابة**لإزالة المخالفة خلال المدة التي تحددها.**
**وفي حالة وجود خطر يهدد سلامة وصحة**العمال تتخذ الوزارة الإجراءات اللازمة لغلق مكان العمل كليا أو جزئيا أو ايقاف**إدارة آلة أو أكثر حتى تزول أسباب الخطر ، وللوزارة أن تطلب مساندة شرطة عمان**السلطانية إذا لزم الأمر.**

**الباب السابع**
**تشغيل العمال في المناجم**والمحاجر**

**مادة (91): في تطبيق أحكام هذا الباب يقصد المناجم والمحاجر:** 
1**ـ العمليات الخاصة بالبحث أو الكشف عن المواد المعدنية والهيدروكربونية أو**استخراجها بالمنطقة الصادر عنها الترخيص سواء كانت المعادن صلبة أم سائلة .**
2**ـ**العمليات الخاصة باستخراج أو تكرير أو تصنيع رواسب المواد المعدنية الموجودة على**سطح الأرض أو في باطنها في منطقة الترخيص أو العقد أو في الأماكن البعيدة عن**العمران ، وتحدد الأماكن البعيدة عن العمران بقرار من الوزير بالتنسيق مع الجهات**المعنية.**
3**ـ ما يلحق بالعمليات المشار إليها في البندين السابقين من أعمال**البناء وإقامة التركيبات والأجهزة.**

*
*مادة (92): على صاحب العمل ألا يسمح لأي عامل**بمزاولة العمل في العمليات التي يسرى عليها هذا الباب إلا بعد إجراء الكشف الطبي**عليه وثبوت لياقته طبيا للعمل فيها ، ويكون ذلك وفقا للأوضاع والشروط التي يصدر بها**قرار من الوزير بالتنسيق مع وزير الصحة ويجب أن ينص في هذا القرار على توقيع الكشف**الطبي على العامل بصفة دورية مرة كل سنة على الأقل إذا كان العامل من العمال الذين**يشتغلون بباطن الأرض أو في أعمال التخريم، كما يجب توقيع الكشف الطبي على العامل في**حالة انتهاء عقد العمل لإثبات حالته ومعرفة ما إذا كان مصابا بمرض مهني.**

*
*مادة**: (93)**يحظر دخول أماكن العمل وملحقاتها على غير العمال أو الموظفين المكلفين**بالتفتيش على المنجم والمحجر والأشخاص الذين يحملون إذنا من الجهة الحكومية المختصة**أو من إدارة المنشأة ، كما يحظر على العامل دخول أماكن العمل وملحقاتها في غير**مواعيد العمل بغير إذن.**

*
*مادة (94): على كل صاحب عمل أن يعد سجلا خاصا لقيد وحصر**العمال قبل دخولهم الى أماكن العمل وعند خروجهم منها.**

*
*مادة (95): لا يجوز إبقاء**العمال في أماكن العمل سواء فوق سطح الأرض أو في باطنها مدة تزيد على ثماني ساعات**في اليوم ، وتشمل هذه المدة الوقت الذي يستغرفه العامل للوصول من سطح الأرض الى**مكان العمل في باطن الأرض والذي يستغرقه للعودة الى سطح الأرض، ويجب أن يتخلل ساعات**العمل فترة أو أكثر لتناول الطعام لا تقل في مجموعها عن ساعة .**

*
*مادة (96): يحوز**بصفة استثنائية ومؤقتة عدم التقيد بحكم المادة (95) إذا كان العمل لمنع وقوع حادث**أو لتلافي خطر أو أصلاح ما ينشأ عن ذلك أو للتجهيزات أو للصيانة وذلك بالشروط**الآتية:**
1**ـ إبلاغ الدائرة المختصة خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة ببيان الحالة الطارئة**والمدة اللازمة لإتمام العمل وعدد العمال المطلوبين لإنجازه.**
2**ـ منح العامل أجرا**إضافيا يوازي أجره الذي يستحقه عن الفترة الإضافية مضافا إليه 50% على الأقل إذا**كان العمل بعد الساعة السادسة صباحا و100% إذا كان العمل بعد الساعة السادسة مساء ،**أما إذا كان العمل في أيام الراحة الأسبوعية أو الإجازات الرسمية فيصرف عن كل ساعة**مبلغا يوازي الأجر الذي يستحقه العامل عن الساعة مضافا إليه 100% وذلك بخلاف أجر**اليوم ذاته.**

*


*مادة (97): يراعى في حساب الإجازة الإعتيادية المنصوص عليها في*
*المادة (61) أن تبدأ من ساعة توصيل العامل في المناجم والمحاجر الى أقرب مدينة فيها**مواصلات عامة وتنتهي ساعة العودة إليها.**

*
*مادة (98): على صاحب العمل أو من يمثله**أن يضع لائحة بالتدابير الخاصة بالسلامة والصحة المهنية في مكان ظاهر بمكان**العمل.**

*
*مادة (99): على مدير المنجم أو المحجر أو من ينوب عنه:**
1**ـ إصدار**الأوامر اليومية الخاصة بالسلامة والصحة المهنية .**
2**ـ منع تواجد العمال في منطقة**الأنفجار إلا بعد مضى فترة الخطر .**
3**ـ ألا يسمح باستعمال غير مصابيح الأمان في**الأماكن التي بها غازات قابلة للإلتهاب أو مسببة للإنفجار.**
4**ـ تزويد العمال**بالملابس والأدوات الخاصة بالوقاية.**
5**ـ تنظيم التهوية ودرجة الحرارة سواء أكان**ذلك طبيعيا أم صناعيا.**
6**ـ فحص مكان العمل يوميا قبل بدء العمل وإبداء الملاحظات**للرئيس المسؤول لتنفيذها فورا.**
7**ـ التفتيش أثناء العمل**مرة في الأسبوع على الأقل**وإعداد تقرير يبين فيه تاريخ وساعة التفتيش وعدد العمال ومدى وجود غازات ضارة وحالة**الدعائم والجوانب والسقف والحواجز وعلامات الإضاءة والتهوية ووسائل الإسعاف ويجب**إثبات ملخص واف عن هذه التقارير في سجل يعد لهذا الغرض.**

*
*مادة (100): على صاحب**العمل أو من يمثله إنشاء نقطة إنقاذ أمامية قريبة من مكان العمل مجهزة بأدوات**الإنقاذ والإسعافات الضرورية وأن تكون هناك وسيلة اتصال مناسبة بداخل هذا المكان**تصلح للإستعانة بها في الحال وتعيين عامل فني مدرب للإشراف على عمليات الإنقاذ**والإسعافات الأولية.**

*
*مادة (101): على صاحب العمل أن يخصص في كل منجم أو محجر**يعمل فيه خمسون عاملا على الأقل مكانا مناسبا يحتوي على غرفة مجهزة بوسائل الإنقاذ**والإسعافات الأولية وأخرى للتمريض فضلا عن غرفة أو أكثر لتغيير الملابس.**
**أما**المناجم والمحاجر التي يقل عدد عمالها عن خمسين عاملا وتقع في دوائر يصل قطرها الى**عشرين كيلومترا فيجب أن تشترك في إنشاء مكان للإنقاذ والإسعاف في موقع**متوسط.**
**ومع عدم الإخلال بحكم المادة (33) تحدد بقرار من الوزير وسائل الإنقاذ**والإسعاف.**

*
*مادة (102): يجب الاحتفاظ بمياه الشرب في أوعية خاصة محكمة الإغلاق**منعا للتلوث وتوضع الأوعية في أماكن قريبة في متناول العمال ويجب تغيير المياه**يوميا وتطهير الأوعية مرتين في الأسبوع على الأقل بطريقة معتمدة صحيا.**

*
*مادة**: (103)**يلتزم صاحب العمل بالنسبة الى من يؤدي عملا مما ورد في المادة (91) بأن** :
1**ـ يوفر للعمال المساكن الملائمة ، وتحدد اشتراطات ومواصفات هذه المساكن بقرار**من الوزير وذلك بالتنسيق مع الجهات الحكومية المختصة.**
2**ـ يقدم لعماله ثلاث وجبات**غذائية في اليوم من مطاعم يعدها لهذا الغرض تكون نظيفة ومستوفية الشروط الصحية ،**وتحدد أنواع وكميات الطعام لكل وجبة بقرار من الوزير بالتنسيق مع وزير الصحة ، وفي**حالة تقديم الوجبات كلها أو بعضها للعمال داخل المناجم يجب أن تقدم للعامل مغلفة**تغليفا صحيا أو معبأة في أوان محكمة الإغلاق ، ولا يجوز التنازل عن تقديم الوجبات**الغذائية مقابل أي بدل مالي.**
3**ـ يشرف على النظافة داخل مكان العمل والمنطقة**السكنية ودورات المياه الخاصة بالعمال دون أن يتحمل العمال أية مصاريف في هذا**الشأن، وللوزير أن يصدر قرارا يحدد بموجبه المناطق التي يجوز للعمال العودة الى**منازلهم منها.**


*



*الباب الثامن**
**منازعات العمل**

**مادة (104): تسرى أحكام**هذا الباب على كل نزاع خاص بالعمل أو شروطه بين صاحب العمل واحد عماله أو بين واحد**أو اكثر من أصحاب الأعمال وجميع عمالهم أو فريق منهم.**

*
*مادة (105): على كل صاحب**عمل يستخدم خمسين عاملا فأكثر أن يضع في مكان ظاهر نظاما للشكاوى والتظلمات يعتمد**من الدائرة المختصة، ويجب أن ينص هذا النظام على أن يكون للعامل الحق في رفع شكواه**أو تظلمه الى صاحب العمل أو من يمثله.**

*
*مادة (106): للعامل الذي يفصل من العمل أن**يطلب من الدائرة المختصة خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ إخطاره بالقرار إلغاء قرار**الفصل ، وعلى الدائرة اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لتسوية النزاع وديا فإذا تمت التسوية**كان عليها إثباتها ومتابعة تنفيذها ، ويلزم صاحب العمل الذي يمتنع عن التنفيذ بدفع**ما يعادل أجر العامل عن الفترة من تاريخ التسوية وحتى تاريخ قيامه**بتنفيذها.**
**فإذا لم تتم التسوية خلال أسبوعين أو تمت وامتنع أي من الطرفين عن**تنفيذها تعين على الدائرة المختصة إحالة الموضوع خلال مدة لا تجاوز أسبوعين من**تاريخ انتهاء المدة المذكورة أو بدء الامتناع عن تنفيذ التسوية الى المحكمة المختصة**وتكون الإحالة مشفوعة بمذكرة تتضمن ملخصا للنزاع وحجج الطرفين.**
**وعلى أمانة سر**المحكمة أن تقوم خلال ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ إحالة الموضوع، بعرضه على رئيس المحكمة**لتحديد جلسة لنظره في ميعاد لا يجاوز أسبوعين من تاريخ الإحالة ويعلن بها العامل**وصاحب العمل والدائرة المختصة ويرفق بالإعلان صورة من مذكرة هذه الدائرة ، وعلى**المحكمة أن تفصل في طلب وقف التنفيذ ـ إن وجد ـ في مدة لا تجاوز أسبوعين من تاريخ**أول جلسة ويكون حكمها نهائيا ، فإذا حكمت بوقف التنفيذ التزم صاحب العمل بإعادة**العامل الى العمل أو أن يؤدي اليه مبلغا يعادل أجره حتى تاريخ الفصل في موضوع**الدعوى ، وعلى المحكمة أن تفصل في الموضوع خلال مدة لا تجاوز شهرا من تاريخ صدور**الحكم بوقف التنفيذ.**
**وإذا تبين للمحكمة أن فصل العامل من عمله أو انهاء خدمته**كان تعسفيا أو مخالفا للقانون فإنه يجوز لها الحكم إما باعادة العامل الى عمله ، أو**بإلزام صاحب العمل بأن يدفع له تعويضا عادلا وذلك بالإضافة الى :**
1**ـ مكافأة**نهاية الخدمة المستحقة له قانونا وجميع المزايا الأخرى التي يقررها القانون أو عقد**العمل أيهما أكبر.**
2**ـ الأجر الأساسي مع العلاوات الأخرى ـ إن وجدت ـ عن مدة**الإخطار التي ينص عليها القانون أو عقد العمل أيهما أكبر**
**وتخصم المبالغ التي**يكون العامل قد حصل عليها تنفيذا للحكم الصادر بوقف التنفيذ من مبلغ التعويض الذي**يحكم له به أو من أية مبالغ أخرى تكون مستحقة له.**

*
*مادة (107): على العامل الذي**لديه شكوى أن يتبع أولا النظام المعمول به مع صاحب العمل فإذا لم يوجد مثل هذا**النظام أو وجد ولكن لم يجد حلا لشكواه فله أن يقدم طلبا الى الدائرة المختصة للسعى**في حسم النزاع القائم بينه وبين صاحب العمل وفقا لأحكام المادة**السابقة.**

**الباب التاسع**
**اللجان التمثيلية**

**مادة (108): للعاملين في**أية منشأة ان يشكلوا فيما بينهم لجنة تمثيلية ، تهدف الى رعاية مصالحهم والدفاع عن**حقوقهم المقررة قانونيا وتمثيلهم في جميع الأمور المتعلقة بشؤونهم.**

*
*مادة (109) :**تختار اللجان التمثيلية في المنشآت لجنة تمثيلية رئيسية تمثلهم في الاجتماعات**والمؤتمرات المحلية والإقليمية والدولية.**

*
*مادة (110): يصدر الوزير قرارا بقواعد**تشكيل وعمل اللجان التمثيلية واللجنة الرئيسية.**


*
*الباب العاشر**
**في**العقوبات**

**مادة (111): مع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة أشد ينص عليها أي قانون آخر**يعاقب بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في المواد التالية عن المخالفات المشار إليها**فيها.**

*
*مادة(112): يعاقب صاحب العمل أو من يمثله الذي يمتنع عن تقديم التسهيلات**اللازمة ، أو عن تقديم البيانات أو المعلومات الصحيحة أو يقدم بيانات غير حقيقية**للموظفين الرسميين بالسجن لمدة لا تزيد على شهر وبغرامة لا تزيد على مائة ريال أو**بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.**

*
*مادة (113): يعاقب كل من يخالف أحكام المواد 14،15،16،**من الفصل الأول من الباب الثاني بغرامة لا تقل عن عشرة ريالات ولا تزيد على مائة**ريال عن العامل الواحد ، وعلى مخالفة أحكام المادة (17) بغرامة لا تقل عن خمسين**ريالا ولا تزيد على مائة ريال ، وتضاعف العقوبة عند تكرار المخالفة.**

*
*مادة (114):**يعاقب كل من يستخدم عمالا غير عمانيين لم يرخص له باستخدامهم لديه بغرامة لا تقل عن**عشرة ريالات ولا تزيد على مائة ريال ، وتتعدد العقوبة بتعدد العمال الذين وقعت**بشأنهم المخالفة فضلا عن الزامه بمصاريف إعادة العامل الى بلده مع حرمانه من**استقدام عمال غير عمانيين لمدة لا تزيد على سنة .**
**ويعاقب العامل غير العماني**الذي يعمل بالسلطنة بدون ترخيص من الدائرة المختصة ، أو الذي يعمل لدى غير صاحب**العمل المرخص له باستقدامه بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على شهر وبغرامة لا تزيد على مائة**ريال أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين ، فضلا على إلغاء الترخيص الصادر له إن**وجد.**
**ويعاقب صاحب العمل الذي يترك بإرادته أي عامل من عماله للعمل لدى غيره**بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على شهر وبغرامة لا تزيد على مائتي ريال عن كل عامل أو بإحدى**هاتين العقوبتين ، وتتعدد العقوبة بتعدد العمال الذين وقعت بشأنهم المخالفة فضلا عن**حرمانه من استقدام عمال غير عمانيين لمدة لا تزيد على سنة .**
**ويعاقب كل صاحب عمل**لا يلتزم بنسب التعمين المقررة بغرامة تعادل 50% من متوسط اجمالي أجور العمال غير**العمانيين الذين يمثلون الفرق بين نسبة التعمين التي يلتزم بها صاحب العمل قانونا**وبين النسبة التي حققها فعلا.**
**ويعاقب كل متعهد توريد عمال أجانب يخالف أحكام**المادة (20) والقرارات الصادرة بتنظيم الترخيص وشروطه مدة لا تزيد على شهر وبغرامة**لا تزيد على مائتي ريال أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين فضلا عن إلغاء الترخيص أو ايقافه**لمدة لا تجاوز سنة.**
**ويعاقب كل صاحب عمل يخالف أحكام المادة (29) بغرامة لا تقل**عن خمسين ريالا ولا تزيد على مائتي ريال.**

*
*مادة (115): يعاقب كل من يخالف أحكام**الباب الثالث والقرارات الصادرة تنفيذا له بغرامة لا تقل عن عشرة ريالات ولا تزيد**على مائة ريال وتتعدد العقوبة بتعدد العمال الذين وقعت في شأنهم المخالفة ، وتضاعف**العقوبة عند التكرار.**

*
*مادة (116): يعاقب كل من يخالف أحكام الفصل الأول والثاني**من الباب الرابع بغرامة لاتزيد على مائة ريال ، وتتعدد الغرامة وفقا لعدد العمال**الذين وقعت في شأنهم المخالفة وتضاعف العقوبة عند تكرار المخالفة.**

*
*مادة (117):**يعاقب كل من يخالف أحكام الفصل الثالث من الباب الرابع بغرامة لا تزيد على مائة**ريال ، وتتعدد العقوبة بتعدد العمال الذين وقعت في شأنهم المخالفة وتضاعف العقوبة**عند تكرار المخالفة.**

*
*مادة (118): يعاقب كل من يخالف أحكام الباب الخامس بغرامة**لا تزيد على مائة ريال ، وتتعدد العقوبة بتعدد الأحداث والنساء الجاري تشغيلهم**بالمخالفة لتلك الأحكام.**
**وإذا ارتكبت المخالفات السابقة مرة ثانية خلال سنة من**تاريخ الحكم جاز معاقبة صاحب العمل فضلا عن الغرامة بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على**أسبوع.**

*
*مادة (119): يعاقب كل صاحب عمل يخالف أحكام المادة (92) بالسجن مدة لا**تقل عن أسبوع ولا تزيد على شهر ، ويعاقب كل صاحب عمل يخالف أي حكم آخر من أحكام**الباب السابع بغرامة لا تزيد على مائة ريال عن كل عامل ، وتضاعف العقوبة عند تكرار**المخالفة.**

*
*مادة (120) : يعاقب كل صاحب عمل يمتنع عن وضع نظام للشكاوى والتظلمات**طبقا لما هو منصوص عليه في المادة (105) بغرامة لا تقل عن مائة ريال عماني ولا تزيد**على ثلاثمائة ريال عماني.**
**ويعاقب كل من يمتنع عن تنفيذ التسوية الودية المنصوص**عليها في المادة (106) بغرامة لا تقل عن خمسين ريالا ، ولا تزيد على مائة ريال ،**وتتعدد العقوبة بتعدد العمال الذين وقعت بشأنهم المخالفة.*
*

**
**مادة (121): يعاقب كل**موظف يفشى سرا من أسرار المهنة تعرف عليها أثناء قيامه بعمله بغرامة لا تزيد على**مائة ريال عماني وبالسجن مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر أو بإحدى هاتين**العقوبتين.**

*
*مادة (122): يعاقب كل شخص يعرقل أو يعطل عمدا أحدا من الموظفين**الرسميين عن ممارسة سلطاته إو إنجاز أي واجب مخول له أو مفروض عليه بغرامة لا تزيد**على مائة ريال عماني وبالسجن لمدة لا تزيد على شهر أو بالعقوبتين معا وتضاعف**العقوبة عند تكرار المخالفة.*

 :Yes:  :Yes:  :Yes:  :Yes:  :Yes:  :Yes:  :Yes:

----------

